# Anybody know how to cover cabinets?



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

Going to be difficult to make a removable covering - short of possibly a fabric covering. Anything else won't stay attach much more than a night without sanding the finish off.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

tackly (literally) paper. The stuff you use to line your shelves. It's going to look tacky though, but is removeable. When I say tacky, I mean ugly.

Perhaps strike up a deal with your landlord to split the bill on a cabinet resurface project. THere are plenty of companies, like sears (high priced), that will come in and replace the cabinet and droor faces. This will give your kitchen a new updated and bright look.


----------



## Mark (Dec 15, 2003)

This is just a tacky an idea but you might try wallpapering them. You might find a nice print you like and it won't take you but a day on each end to apply and or remove. Just make sure to get a small tub of vinyl to vinyl paste for the corners and overlaps so it sticks better.




ineedadvice4 said:


> Cabinets
> 
> Does anyone know how to cover (dark) kitchen cabinets?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2004)

*Cabinets*

Sometimes just adding new hardware can change the look of the cabinets. Get silver hinges and knobs, or maybe you would be allowed to just paint any trim on the doors.


----------

